# Superman's Light Upgrade for Vision 180



## Superman (26 Jul 2008)

So, it's been my birthday and have come into a bit of extra money. So been thinking what I could invest in for my Vision 180.

Been searching the net for some overtank luminaries and came across the 'Blau Lumina' range at thelivingseas.

I think this would be the one I'd get at Â£169.99 for 4x39W T5s. Although they have an option for 6x39W for the 92cm option. This might be a bit of overkill but was thinking I could put two night light tubes in there.
http://www.thelivingsea.ashopcommerce.c ... aire-.html - 4x39W
http://www.thelivingsea.ashopcommerce.c ... naire.html - 6x39W

Would welcome any comments on this and possibly the tube setup.


----------



## Ray (26 Jul 2008)

*Re: Lighting Upgrade to Luminaire (Blau Lumina)*

Is it a rebranded ATI Powermodule?  http://www.atiaquaristik.com/index.php?id=124,0,0,1,0,0

I think it is, PJAN used one, so you are in good company: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/16792-high-tech-lights-open-tank-example.html

156W T5 over a 180L is high light, you could run nicely on just 2 tubes @ 78W.  NB - the 6 tube unit is wider, so if you want to go unobtrusive get 2 or 4 tubes.  If it is like the ATI unit (I nearly bought one) you can pay an extra tenner for one with dimmable ballasts so if you want to add a light computer later for sunset/sunrise effects then you can.


----------



## Superman (27 Jul 2008)

*Re: Lighting Upgrade to Luminaire (Blau Lumina)*

Looks very similar to that doesn't it.
Think the 4x39W will be better for me to be honest. 
Will fit over the 45cm depth of the tank.

Anyone had any dealings with the livingseas before?

What about tube setup?  All tropical or 2 White and 2 blue? Whats the difference?!


----------



## ulster exile (27 Jul 2008)

*Re: Lighting Upgrade to Luminaire (Blau Lumina)*

Mate, you need to speak to BeBea (Zoe) about her dealings with Living Seas.  Let's just say I won't be ordering from them anytime soon - worth a pm to her to get details of her experience before you make your mind up and shell out...


----------



## Superman (27 Jul 2008)

*Re: Lighting Upgrade to Luminaire (Blau Lumina)*



			
				ulster exile said:
			
		

> Mate, you need to speak to BeBea (Zoe) about her dealings with Living Seas.  Let's just say I won't be ordering from them anytime soon - worth a pm to her to get details of her experience before you make your mind up and shell out...


Thanks, after looking around there's a few places that do them. Although, some do seem to have a similar style web design to the Living Seas which could be a sign they're linked or not.


----------



## ulster exile (27 Jul 2008)

*Re: Lighting Upgrade to Luminaire (Blau Lumina)*

Yes, they trade under a number of names...pm on its way


----------



## Superman (27 Jul 2008)

*Re: Lighting Upgrade to Luminaire (Blau Lumina)*



			
				ulster exile said:
			
		

> Yes, they trade under a number of names...pm on its way


Thanks


----------



## Superman (3 Aug 2008)

*Re: Lighting Upgrade to Luminaire (Blau Lumina)*

I seem to be getting contradicting info on 'The Living Seas'. Anyway, they have the units in but not the brackets to put it on the tank.

So looking for alternatives, bid on those from EQJ Trading on ebay but was outbid, rather get a proper make for a bit more.

Thinking about either plumping for the Arcadias as they're getting discounted at the minute ready for the newer OT2 range. Not sure if I should wait for the OT2, bet they'll be rather expensive.

My plan really would be to improve to take steps anyway, increase the filtration to a decent level (hopefully soon!!    - how many more times can I say that!), stablise the tank, the increase the lighting. As I would of thought that doing the filtration and lights all at the same time might be a bit too much and cause instability.


----------



## Steve Smith (3 Aug 2008)

*Re: Lighting Upgrade to Luminaire (Blau Lumina)*

I just ordered and received an EX1200 from The Living Seas.  Had no issues at all - pretty quick despatch etc.

Theres a few Arcadia Luminaires on Aquarist Classifieds at the mo.


----------



## Superman (3 Aug 2008)

*Re: Lighting Upgrade to Luminaire (Blau Lumina)*

Thanks Steve, not really looked at those classified ads before.
Not sure if the older listed items are still for sale, will keep an eye out.
Wish that the 92cm (3 foot) was more a standard size as they're would be more choice!


----------



## Steve Smith (3 Aug 2008)

*Re: Lighting Upgrade to Luminaire (Blau Lumina)*

AE have some of their Arcadia luminaires on sale this month.  There is a 90cm 4x 24w TF (plant grow tubes) one for Â£170.


----------



## Superman (3 Aug 2008)

*Re: Lighting Upgrade to Luminaire (Blau Lumina)*



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> AE have some of their Arcadia luminaires on sale this month.  There is a 90cm 4x 24w TF (plant grow tubes) one for Â£170.



Yes been looking at those. Although for an extra couple of quid, I'd rather get the 100cm version with 4x 35w as then I'd get the most watt increase. As Â£170 for an extra 25W seems a bit expensive, although with the 4x35w then that's double the watts for the same price. Only problem would be the 4cm overhang at each end.


----------



## JamesM (3 Aug 2008)

*Re: Lighting Upgrade to Luminaire (Blau Lumina)*

Buy a bigger tank ^_^


----------



## Superman (3 Aug 2008)

*Re: Lighting Upgrade to Luminaire (Blau Lumina)*



			
				JAmesM said:
			
		

> Buy a bigger tank ^_^


I'm thinking that my tank is too big really. I'd much prefer a 60cm one, then could get a few!


----------



## Superman (5 Aug 2008)

*Re: Lighting Upgrade to Luminaire (Blau Lumina)*

Got a quote from TGM for the Arcadia 90cm 4x39w tropical version. That'd double my light which would be good.

Then I've really revamped the tank with new lights, new filter, new plants etc. Think that'll do me for a few months now!! Hehe

Just need to rearrange monies.


----------



## Superman (6 Aug 2008)

Ordered the Arcadia 4x39w 90cm from TGM.

Was good to catch with with Jim over the phone, some of the looks I got in the office talking about fishy things.    

Will have to pop in TGM sooner rather than later, maybe in a few weeks.


----------



## Mark Evans (6 Aug 2008)

Superman said:
			
		

> Was good to catch with with Jim over the phone,



the last time i chated with jim, i was driving (hands free) 20 miles later!.....  literely the man can chat, bless him


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Aug 2008)

Can't go wrong with tropica  now with double lights you will need to up that CO2 and ferts  keep us posted


----------



## Superman (6 Aug 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Can't go wrong with tropica  now with double lights you will need to up that CO2 and ferts  keep us posted



Yup don't you worry!


----------



## Steve Smith (7 Aug 2008)

Grats   I bet you can't wait to get hold of it


----------

